# Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardener's Association



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardener's Association

About us…
We are in informal club founded by a group of people in love with our planted hobby. We live in the greater Philadelphia area and we all enjoy one thing…planted aquariums. Do not be shy, new faces are popping up and welcome to come along. We have members from novice to expert. 

When do we meet…?
Meetings are laid back gatherings among friends where we talk about our setups and swap goodies. There is usually a main reason for gathering such as group buys, tank setups and various topics. We also meet at various fish stores for various reasons. A group trip to the discus hatchery in MD was mentioned before. There is no set schedule to all this madness!

How do I get in…?
You can send me PayPal payment of $75 and I will add you to our meeting email list. No, I am just kidding! Send one of us a private message or post your interest here to join up. 

What next...
Expect a meeting once every few months. Group buys are great. A gathering at a local aquarium society for plant talks or other interesting things like fish talks…Apistogramma or Discus…!
I have met many people through the club and hope to meet even more. If you’re interested and live in the area please join in the fun. 

Tell us about yourself in this thread. I hope to make this thread a great resource for folks in the area.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

My name is Frank and I keep New World cichlids. My tanks are soft water planted tanks. Currently I am keeping a pair of discus, growing out angelfish, pair of Taeniacara candidi, small colony of Apistogramma bitaeniata! I am a big fan of co2 injection and run moderate to high light setups. I like writing stuff like this and reading it few years later.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I am Jason

I focus on aquascaping and high tech tanks.

Its great fun to get together with everyone every few months

I look forward to seeing you all soon.

jB


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Roy--I live in Lansdale, PA. 

Am new to planted tanks but have had a 90 gallon up and running for nearly a year now (w/ plants for ~8 months).

Am interested in participating if you get the club back up and running--am really enjoying this hobby! I also have another friend from the area who recently got involved and is interested as well.

-Roy


----------



## neofish (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to the area. Had 2 nano-El Natural setups going for about a year, then broke them down and moved 1000 miles. (And all the plants survived the move!) Am starting a new 10g (big, for me) setup as a beginning, and would like to work on better aquascaping- am having a tough time finding good suppliers of plants here, though.

I'll keep an eye on this forum in case there're any meetups this year.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

is this group still running?


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm taking that as a "no." That's a shame. Would have laid down some dues in a hot second.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

There are still a few of us in the area that get together, but its not very often. The member base is there if anyone wants to take a hand at running a club for a year?

jB


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Aye, there's the rub.  Tell the folks at home what's involved?

Oh, a heads-up: Captain Nemo's in Norriton had, as of Sunday, a TON of Madagascar laceleaf aponos at something like $7 a pop. They look like clumps of TC plants, but were a pretty decent size. I saw a handful of _A. boivinanus_, too.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Its really not that bad. I ran it for a year and it wasnt a terribly time consuming thing. We have a small group of people, so most of the work was emailing a few people every other month and setting up a members house to meet at. Its not terribly difficult to even do a little more, like set up road trips to LFS's and things like that. It would be a pretty easy thing to jump right into. Most of our discounts are still in place as well

jB


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I am interested in helping to get this going--would love to have a local forum to interact w/ others in this hobby and to trade/sell plants as I hate tossing mine and don't usually take the time to sell online.

Let me know who's interested--and maybe we can set up a meet time and place. I'd be willing to host an initial meeting. . .

-Roy


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Interested in becoming a part of this if people are interested in getting this back up and running.

My name is Nate and I live in North Wales. I've had a 75 gallon for about 1.5 years and a few more 10 and 5 gal tanks going for a few months. I would mind helping organizing as well.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Im in!!

I still have old email lists and stuff like that if you need them.

jB


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

ngb2322 said:


> Interested in becoming a part of this if people are interested in getting this back up and running.
> 
> My name is Nate and I live in North Wales. I've had a 75 gallon for about 1.5 years and a few more 10 and 5 gal tanks going for a few months. I would mind helping organizing as well.





> Jason Baliban Re: Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardener's Association
> 
> Im in!!
> 
> ...


Cool! I was hoping others would chime in but looks like we have a quorum. . .

What day is good for everyone? I would like to stick w/ a weekend (Sat/Sun) as my schedule during the work week can be quite unpredictable.

I'll propose a date and see who can make it. How about Saturday 10/17 ~2pm??? I can host--I live in Lansdale. If another date is better suggest an alternative and we can see what works best for everyone.

*Jason:* can you email the previous members on your list and copy me and Nate (ngb2322)? I'll pm you our emails?

Looking forward to getting this going!

-Roy


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

rjfurbank said:


> Cool! I was hoping others would chime in but looks like we have a quorum. . .
> 
> What day is good for everyone? I would like to stick w/ a weekend (Sat/Sun) as my schedule during the work week can be quite unpredictable.
> 
> ...


I will get back to you with a list. As far as the 17th, we should have it here .....
http://www.aquafest2009.org/
...i might be there

jB


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Any chance of a weekday evening meet? My Saturdays are booked.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

lampeye said:


> Any chance of a weekday evening meet? My Saturdays are booked.


I don't see why not--we are still trying to figure out who is interested and haven't settled on a meeting time yet.

Send me a pm if you are interested w/ your email address and we can work this out via email w/ those who are interested.

Thanks,

-Roy


----------



## benlhalt (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm Ben and I'm interested in joining the group. I live in Philadelphia. I've had a 30g and a 10g planted tank for about a year. (Still a beginner... things were going well until cyanobacteria swallowed all my plants in the 30g).

Roy, I'll send you a pm to get on the mailing list.

-Ben


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great Ben--just sent you a pm.

-Roy


----------



## 4spuds (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone in this group still active? Looks like some of the posts here are pretty old.
I'm a resident of the Lansdale/Montgomeryville area setting up a new planted tank. I was just interested who else is around in the area and hoping to find some paces to acquire some new plants.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Is this group still going? Does it need to be revitalized?

I'm Phil and have recently moved to N. Central PA and am looking for a group of plant heads within reasonable driving distance.


----------

